# black smoke comming from turbo after putting it back on.....



## Pingu (May 22, 2003)

I had the turbo and exhaust manifold off the car for a while and after just putting it back on, and idling cold for half a minute black ish smoke/steam? comes rising up from the turbo. It rises quite fast so i suspect it is coolant. 

I reattached the lines as tight as they were on before and the manifold and exhaust flange are on really tight. There is a little bit of coolant over a few parts from a little spill but since its only a few drops i dont think all the steam is comming from this 

An air lock or something? what have i missed?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn...i hope its as simple as the coolant...depending on how long its been sitting out of the car, maybe a seal went bad? just run the turbo and see if it quits within a day...if not, maybe its a bad seal...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

IS it the factory turbo and facotry lines? SOunds like a seal or possibly too much oil getting to the turbo. This is why people with aftermarket setups run restrictors in the oil feed line, as too much oil will get past the seals.


----------

